# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الأسير أبو غليون يحصل على إجازه لإتمام زفافه

## بنت الجبل

سمحت السلطات الأمنية المختصة للأسير خالد أبو غليون بالحصول على إجازة لمدة 24 ساعة بغرض إتمام إجراءات زفافه، بعد أن حال منع الإجازات الأسبوعية للأسرى الأربعة المرحلين من سجون إسرائيل إلى سجن قفقفا دون عقد قران أبو غليون، وفق مصادر مطلعة في "اللجنة الوطنية للأسرى والمعتقلين في السجون والمعتقلات الصهيونية".

وأفادت المصادر المقربة من ذوي الأسير أبو غليون أن الجهات المختصة سمحت أمس للأسير أبو غليون بإجازة لمدة 24 ساعة تنتهي في العاشرة من صباح اليوم، مرجحا أن تكون الإجازة للأسرى ليوم واحد مرة في الشهر بعد أن كان الاتفاق أن تكون الإجازة ليوم واحد كل أسبوع.

وكان الأسرى الأربعة الذين أفرجت عنهم اسرائيل بموجب اتفاق مع الحكومة الأردنية في مطلع تموز (يوليو) الماضي ويقضون مدة في السجن أقصاها ثمانية عشر شهرا بموجب الاتفاق المذكور، علقوا إضراب استمر لتسعة ايام عن الطعام في سجن قفقفا بعد أن استجابت الحكومة والسلطات المعنية لعدد من مطالبهم. 

وكان الناطق باسم لجنة أهالي الأسرى والمفقودين الأردنيين في اسرائيل صالح العجلوني أوضح بعد تعليق الأسرى إضرابهم أن الحكومة "أكدت للأسرى أمس مواصلتها لجهودها في الإفراج عن باقي الأسرى الأردنيين في السجون الاسرائيلية، وكشف مصير المفقودين في اسرائيل"، وهو المطلب الرئيس الذي وضعه الأسرى الأربعة على رأس مطالبهم لإنهاء الإضراب، الممتد منذ الثامن من الشهر الجاري. 

كما "وافقت الحكومة على توفير خدمة الاتصال الهاتفي للأسرى بصورة دائمة، ومنحهم إجازة اسبوعية لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة" بحسب العجلوني، والذي أشار الى أن نائب مدير السجن أبلغ الأسرى بتحقيق هذه المطالب.

ونجحت جهود حكومية استمرت عدة أشهر في مطلع تموز (يوليو) الماضي في إطلاق سراح الأسرى الأربعة الذين كانوا يواجهون عقوبة السجن مدى الحياة في إسرائيل، وأعادتهم إلى وطنهم بعد التوصل إلى اتفاق مع الجانب الإسرائيلي نص على نقلهم إلى الأردن، شريطة تمضيتهم مدة لا تقل عن 18 شهرا من المدة المتبقية من عقوبتهم في المملكة

----------

